
Remind me why I love you – why showing up in person is everything - mwielbut
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/remind-me-why-i-love-you-why-in-person-is-everything-dd5ba8514bc1
======
hguhghuff
Sigh.

These “Im the center of the world” posts by VCs really make me want to snark
in response.

~~~
jcims
Eh we’re all the center of our own worlds. This seems like a slightly
embellished but ultimately plausible view into that world. If someone can
leverage it to help them achieve their objective then it was worth the time.

I’d like to see the same from a product management point of view. Why do
seemingly trivial and broadly useful enhancement requests get stuffed in favor
of nonsensical and broadly discongruous features.

------
Kaibeezy
I’ve run in to this in the funding context, but even more often in the sales
context. You really do wonder what happened; you imagine it’s a real reason;
but you suspect it’s a non-reason like this.

Thx for the post. I will take a few more swings with a bit more confidence
that I’m not necessarily harassing someone who wants to be left alone.

And I will continue to make the travel effort for in-person meetings, in which
I am already a true believer - the nod, the glance.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I found it to be a really great reminder for just that reason. When someone
has shown a lot of interest in my product and then just disappear, it's up to
me to find a way to re-engage with them. Often it's not lack of interest,
they've just become so busy that it fell to the bottom to the priority list.
Getting a phone call/email from me usually brings it back to the top.

protip: be persistent :-)

